# The Non-Classical 'rate the piece above you' Topic



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

No, you don't smell a rat in this post since the 'Non-' genres, for me, are not so favourite and the only reason I do it is to cleanse the Non-'Non-' thread, so if you don't mind.

I'll start with a Jazz transcription which I really liked; It's J.S. Bach - Johann "Swingle" Bach, Fugue in G minor BWV 578:


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Of course this thread is all in the spirit of good humour.


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Il Seraglio said:


> Of course this thread is all in the spirit of good humour.


No, it is not. Quite the contrary.


----------



## Glaliraha (May 2, 2010)

It's amazing. 

Next one:


----------

